# SpyBot Tea Timer memory usage.



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I would just like to check on the memory usage of Tea Timer.
SpyBot says about 5MB is all it should use.

In my processes I'm seeing 36MB. (36,356K)
Now you can see my concern when it should be 5, and it's 36..

Sadly I don't remember what it was in the past, but don't remember ever seeing it that high.
As a gamer I'm very concerned with memory usage.
I'm thinking to blame the last update to SpyBot, but can't prove it. 

Anyone else have high usage with tea timer?


SpyBot Version 1.5.2.0
System settings protector ver. 1.5.2.16


----------



## abhijith_s7 (Mar 20, 2008)

It usually takes that much memory since i have been using spybot, thats been around 5 months


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Decided to sign up and post at Safer Networking.. (Makers of Spybot S&D)
So far no one knows there either.

If anyone is interested, they can follow the posts and any solutions here; 
http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=20667


----------



## Jeff in MI (Mar 25, 2005)

Although SBS%D is a great scan and removal tool for various bugs,I always felt the Tea Timer option left a lot to be desired.
Always having to answer allow or disallow questions was a great interruption just while browsing. I always disabled it when gaming without incurring any intrusions.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Seems the search function on Safer Networkings forums needs improvement.
However, there was an answer from a SpyBot team member about the RAM use.



> 2008-01-16 05:42
> PepiMK
> Member of Team Spybot
> 
> ...


So that's a relief, Tea Timer isn't infected or something.


----------

